# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Cool find but not good news

## JimO

My son was cutting palmetto fronds in the backyard today and came in with a particularly large tree frog.  It is cool, for sure, but it's definitely a Cuban tree frog.  I live in St. Augustine and this is the farthest north I've known them to be found.  Very bad news for the indigenous tree frogs.  I'll get some photos and post them.

----------


## JimO

Here are a couple of photos. I can't release him, so if anyone is interested in having him, I'll give him to you for the cost of shipping. I can offer you some iso cultures and plant cuttings to make it more worthwhile. Shipping overnight will probably be between $35 and $40 by FedEx Priority.

----------


## COREY

Jim that is very nice of you.  I am interested ... just worried about the shipping to cali =/

----------


## demon amphibians

If packaged right it shouldn't be a problem. just give it  a week or two to acclimate to stress then over night shipping would be the best move. it should arrive just fine.

----------


## Heather

Beautiful frog, but yes, not good for the local fauna. Where there is one, likely others will follow. I hope you find him a good home.

----------


## Jess

Those guys are everywhere here in Sarasota and it's about to get a lot worse in the next few months.
Sad thing is I haven't seen any American Green Tree Frogs in years. They used to be all over the suburbs!

Good on you giving him a second chance!

----------


## Creature

Hello:
   At this point they're all over Central and South Florida and working their way northward.
   Have a Great Day!!!
   The "Creature"

----------


## Carlos

As Earth climate changes and warms up previously cooler areas, many species will migrate and change their habitats according to weather.  Those species that aren't "flexible" enough to adapt into new circustances will eventually perish.

It's very laudable that you are trying to re-home frog JimO  :Big Applause:  ; but don't be surprised if your sightings increase exponentially in the next few years  :Frog Surprise:  .

----------

